# can i get into USC or NYU?



## ajadler (Sep 27, 2006)

hi im a high school filmmaker from san diego..e i really want to go to either usc or nyu for film school next year. here are my "stats":

sat:
740 math
590 verbal
580 writing

gpa: 4.25 (weighted) 3.83 (unweighted)

sophmore year: AP world history
junior year: AP english language, AP us history, AP statistics, AP physics b
senior year: AP english literature, AP government, AP econ

extra cirriculars: 
president of the video/film club junior year (member all 4 years)
president of school tv station (founder as well)
founder of need2feed (charity that feeds the homeless in san diego)
member of drumline (freshman to junior year)
united synagogue youth member
founder of big money films (independent film and video production company... for my own films and bar mitzvahs and weddings too)

i also won first place at the best fest america student film festival for two films i worked on:
Critics Corner (director, writer, cinematographer)
Flatter (associate producer, dolly grip)

for the letters of rec i can get people to write good ones about me... especially about storytelling.

i think i'll be fine for my essay... i almost died in a car crash alst year so i'm going to write about that

i've done various films i can use for the portfolio but i'm working on one right now... i don't wanna fully give it away on a public forum but it involves drug abuse and how it doesn't only hurt the person who takes them, but their family as well...

let me know what you guys think... what else should i do?


----------



## Evan Kubota (Sep 27, 2006)

Well, first off, it's pretty strange that your math score is good but your verbal/writing are quite low. Usually for people interested in going to film school it's the other way around.

Yeah, good call on not giving away the details about the drug flick - the premise is completely original and groundbreaking


----------



## Mark Denega (Sep 27, 2006)

Your grades are fine. I got into NYU with a 720 Math and a 590 verbal and about the same GPA as you, probably even a bit lower. The extra curriculars are great as well. Make sure you turn in a solid portfolio and write a sweet essay. I think you'll be ok.


----------



## ajadler (Sep 27, 2006)

also just from other posts i have seen here i read that too professional looking films can be a bad thing... as the filmmaker is almost too polished. i dont want to brag or look arrogant or anything but i have a very nice camera and my films tend to lean more towards that "professional-looking" side... is this a bad thing?


----------



## Mark Denega (Sep 27, 2006)

no.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Sep 27, 2006)

It doesn't HELP if they look really professional, but unless you're clearly not going to take a single thing away from the school, I can't see them rejecting you based on that.

My scores were similar, but biased the other way (800V, 590M). Mark is quite right. Work on a good essay and strong portfolio.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Sep 29, 2006)

what's the minimum GRE score for USC graduate film program?

I just took my GRE this morning and didn't do so great on the verbal.  Wasn't feeling so great in the middle of the test... and should have cancelled the scores


----------



## Asher P. (Mar 31, 2011)

did you end up getting in?


----------

